# So, is anybody using Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds here?



## Cinescores (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm using mainly HS and HB for strings and brass in my template, and I think it's time to replace my VSL woodwinds. So, under normal circumstances HOW would have been a no-brainer purchase for me. But the demos and also the discussion here made me very hesitant.

Unfortunately, EW's demos and video don't really cut it. I mean, the woodwinds are completely buried in the mix in one piece and the other one sounds weird and synthy. I really think (or at least hope) that these demos don't do the product justice and that it has much more potential. 

I'd really like to know how HOW sounds, how easily it integrates in your workflow and of course: how it compares to Berlin Woodwinds... o 

But please, don't begin to bash Play again... I know all its weaknesses, but it works quite well for me. The software platform is not an important decision factor for me.

Thank you,
Iris


----------



## Inductance (Sep 27, 2012)

I use HOW, and am in the process of making it my main woodwinds library. To my ears, it sounds really good, and since I also use HS and HB, I am already used to the workflow. The one thing I'm still getting used to is the no-ensembles thing, but it looks like EW isn't the only company that decided on this approach. 

By no means is this a "demo" for HOW, but I did use this library in my track "David."

http://soundcloud.com/inductance/david-tribute

One thing I've noticed is that some of the legato instruments have a different dynamics response than the normal non-legato patches. For example, I was recently working on a mellow bassoon line, and the legato patch sounded way too loud and energetic. But the non-legato patch worked perfectly in this context. I'm not the kind of guy that MUST use legato patches when available, so this isn't a big deal for me, but I can understand how this might bug some people.

Also, I'm probably a big EW "fanboy," so my opinion is probably biased! And there are so many vocal critics of EW around here, that I think a lot of EW users prefer to stay out of arguments and don't comment. Which is unfortunate, because I think HOW is an excellent library. Just my two cents, of course! :mrgreen:


----------



## knightacs (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of integrating HOW Gold into my template. I chose them because they had more instruments than BWW and seemed much more complete than CineWinds. Honestly though, they need ALOT of work. There are many errors, some patches don't even work, and quite a few of the legato patches are flat out bad.

That said, I do believe it has the capability to be a great library IF East West is willing to put in the time to fix it (it has a pretty good sound), but who knows what they are up to anymore? I've decided to stick with it for the time being and hope that we get lots of good updates in future. If not, I'll probably switch to BWW.

You might want to wait a little while and make sure they follow through with updates before buying.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2012)

knightacs @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> There are many errors, some patches don't even work, and quite a few of the legato patches are flat out bad..



Sad to read this. I haven't installed my HOW Diamond yet....


----------



## knightacs (Sep 27, 2012)

jamwerks @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> knightacs @ Thu Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many errors, some patches don't even work, and quite a few of the legato patches are flat out bad..
> ...



I believe some of them are exclusive to Gold, since they are trying to load the wrong mic samples. Plus, Diamond already has a patch available, so that might fix a few things.


----------



## paaltio (Sep 28, 2012)

I have HOW Diamond side by side with Vienna's SE Woodwinds in my template and I opt for Vienna every time. The patches in HOW just aren't ready. The first update had some small fixes but it's still ways off. The sound is there if they want to work on them, and I sure hope they will. HB/HS Diamond are my go-to libraries at the moment, even with some ridiculous tuning issues and other flaws remaining. I was really hoping HOW would be as good a release from day one. It's not.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree with most that has been said here.

The sound of the library is great, it blends very well with HS / HB. Unfortunately, the programming does no justice to the sound quality.. These days, I hardly ever expect a 1.0 version of the library to be without faults, and personally I have no problem with that - it's usually possible to work around any weaknesses and most developers are relatively quick to fix any glaring problems with the initial release. After having tried out HOW for a couple of days, I've decided not to include it in my template at this time. Some instruments ARE useable, but most of them have issues.

I sincerely hope EW will turn their attention to fixing the issues with HOW, but I have a feeling they might be focusing more on racing other developers to get the percussion released.


----------



## CHendricks (Sep 28, 2012)

You should get Cinesamples CineWinds bundle! The sounds is fantastic, and you get more bang for your buck. Also, it's more playable.


----------



## synapse21 (Sep 28, 2012)

At least there are a lot of contenders in this arena as of this year: the Year of the Woodwinds.

I have only used the older EWQLSO Platinum orchestra, whose sounds I still like for certain things (definitely not the out-of-tune with on-another solo woodwinds). PLAY's shortcomings, which are more of an annoyance than anything else, don't really bother me,and I really don't mind the interface once it's set up and buried in VE Pro. I'm sure PLAY 4 will improve things significantly.

That said, I was an early CineWinds and CineBrass adopter. I love their workflow and sound, and look forward to the new expansion. In addition, the Cinesamples libraries are true living libraries and keep receiving significant improvements and updates, which rocks.

I may consider adding new PLAY-based orchestral libraries down the road, but for now it will be Cinematic Strings 2 and Spitfire Percussion coming up next.

Sorry - sort of off-topic.

- Rodney


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 28, 2012)

synapse21 @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> I'm sure PLAY 4 will improve things significantly.
> 
> That said, I was an early CineWinds and CineBrass adopter. I love their workflow and sound, and look forward to the new expansion. In addition, the Cinesamples libraries are true living libraries and keep receiving significant improvements and updates, which rocks.
> 
> I may consider adding new PLAY-based orchestral libraries down the road, but for now it will be Cinematic Strings 2 and Spitfire Percussion coming up next.



Sorry, can't agree with you re PLAY 4. If people have issues with ver3 I wouldn't expect huge improvements with ver4. The history of PLAY is just that new versions really don't improve much in functionality. I'm not harping on the software - it is what it is. But, prospective buyers should know how HOW stacks up to others, and the software cans be a factor. But, I wholeheartedly agree with you re CS/ CW - they have a great approach.

I Own both, just got CineWinds Pro and am in the process of working CW pro and HOW into the template now. If you are only getting one, I would recommend CW over HOW. CW, as with most Cinesamples stuff, is well thought out and very quick to program with. There are some programming issues, but unlike EW, CineSamples are quick to update and fix and can sometimes do complete overhauls.

The real weakness of CW I find to be the programming of the legato Bassoon. I hope they fix that rather quickly. Of the standard winds, that's the only one I got to HOW for, not because it's great - it's ok - better than VSL. I go to it just because I find the CW bassoon unusable in exposed/delicate stuff.

In fairness to CS, if woodwind are a variety of barnyard animals, the double reeds are the craziest and noisiest of the bunch. In the world of electronics though, they might have just gotten a little too much of the natural noises of the instrument in there. But, it becomes pretty noticeable. EW does have one more instruments not in CW -contrabass clarinet, which I find useful, though theirs could be programmed a little better. CW has a ton of period and ethnic instrument not in HOW. 

EW gives you some less common articulations and CW has the benefit of the multiphonic legato script ala LASS auto arranger (although much easier to use).

But aside from the BSN and CB Clar, I much prefer CW - very playable. I really like having all the articulation in one patch. HOW is the usual EW - have to load several patches for each to get what you want. Memory footprint is predictably much better with CW - it just comes down to better control of the system resources and efficiency-that's where the software can really matter. HOW sounds synths at times - like HWBrass.

Also, if you're using an SSD and use just the HOW main mic's (to save SSD space) you're in for some more trouble. There is a bug where it tries to load some samples from other mic positions for the Mains so you have to put the entire library there or go through the hassle of ghosting the directory structure (PC) or aliasing (Mac - which I haven't tried yet-might be easy enough, I just much prefer Play on PC-way more stable).

I always find the CS stuff incredibly easy to integrate into my template. EW I find much more of a hunt and peck deal and that is true with HOW also.

Like CineBrass and Hollywood Brass, I got both because they each have gaps.... And I'm a huge music tech geek. As usual for me, CS is the go-to guy with EW filling gaps for specific stuff - certain articulations etc.

I would look at Berlin. If memory serves they might the only ones with unison legato patches with proper dynamic and vibrato control. Demos sound great.

And that said.... How about a CS Hollywood Winds update with Legato patches, mod wheel Dyn layers, etc? Some good unison content!

Hope that helps,
J


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 29, 2012)

Would those of you encountering issues with specific patches please email me the names and specific issues? I am compiling them for th developers.

BTW, I will be posting an announcement in a couple of weeks that I believe will please some many of
you.


----------



## synapse21 (Sep 29, 2012)

One annoying thing PLAY does when hosted in VE Pro using Nuendo - if your last session used CC11 Expression and it was brought down to 0, the PLAY patch stays at 0 for a new session, making me think the patch is failing and needs to reloaded.

Reloading it restores it's initial volume again, which I used to do until I realized it was the previous session's controller data that was still affecting it.

- Rodney


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 30, 2012)

So I am stilll waiting for people who bought HOW and are having problems with patches to email me the names of the patches and describe the issues with them. Not a single email so far.

As the Jerry Maguire charater said, "Help ME help YOU"


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Jay-

My comments really centered on my working faster with CineWinds for general template stuff. The biggest issue for me at present with HOW is the main mic position looking for samples from another mic position - this happened on every patch for me. It makes it really difficult putting select mic positions on an SSD.

And again - as a personal process preference for general template stuff, I like to have legato and shorts loaded in one patch. Isolated patches for some of the more specific articulations or techniques is fine.

When I get a minute I can go through the main patches again in ore detail and take. Few notes.

All that said - I think if someone is an EW user and likes HS and HB, I think he/she would find the layout and setup to their liking. At that point, it's just a question of some synth sounding stuff and some dynamic jumps in the programming that crop up a more commonly than on HB and HS - as one of the earlier posters noted, HOW didn't seem as ready for prime time in general as HS and HB. Biggest issue there is the cross fading with legato transitions and dynamic levels, etc. But, I'll try to give more specifics on the ones that stuck out to me the most as soon as I can.

Best,
J


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 30, 2012)

jaeroe @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Hi Jay-
> 
> 1. The biggest issue for me at present with HOW is the main mic position looking for samples from another mic position - this happened on every patch for me. It makes it really difficult putting select mic positions on an SSD.
> 
> ...



Understood and also please understand that I never personally have a problem with anyone preferring whatever they prefer.

1. I am not having that here. Is anyone else, folks?

2. Specifics are HUGELY helpful to me pointing the developers in the right direction and therefore getting them fixed. 

When HB came out, I made that same plea but got few specifics.


----------



## knightacs (Sep 30, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> So I am stilll waiting for people who bought HOW and are having problems with patches to email me the names of the patches and describe the issues with them. Not a single email so far.
> 
> As the Jerry Maguire charater said, "Help ME help YOU"



I would but according to the sounds online forums they already know about the patches that give errors. :D

I think almost all the instruments have legato problems (the legato sample not matching the sustain sample in either volume/swell or dynamic) on some transitions. On certain instruments the problem is much more noticeable than on others, for example the bass clarinet is worse than the bassoon. I know it's not a super detailed report but it's about the best I can do without digging into each transition.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 30, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> So I am stilll waiting for people who bought HOW and are having problems with patches to email me the names of the patches and describe the issues with them. Not a single email so far.
> 
> As the Jerry Maguire charater said, "Help ME help YOU"



Some of those can be worked out by the team themselves surely?


----------



## R_FER (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah! I have the crappy Gold version. 

You can use 20% or 30% of the library. We have all the issues reported for the Diamond version (and a small amount of them was adressed in the Diamond 1.0.2 update - but there are a lot more) AND some patches don't even load because they look for the wrong mic position.

Issues before 1.0.2 (for the Diamond) that Gold also has = http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... =woodwinds

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... =woodwinds

There are other topics that I remember that I read, but I couldn't find in the SOL forum search. 


Issues after 1.0.2 (for the Diamond) that Gold also has = http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... nds&page=3

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=43016


Specific issues for the Gold version = http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... =woodwinds


At the moment I regret my purchase. I remember almost buying Berlin Woodwinds. I payed a little less for HOW (I got the discount because I own HS and HB), but like I said, we can only use like 30% of the library. The crossfade between vibrato and non vibrato sounds very bad for me.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 30, 2012)

R_FER @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Yeah! I have the crappy Gold version.
> 
> You can use 20% or 30% of the library. We have all the issues reported for the Diamond version (and a small amount of them was adressed in the Diamond 1.0.2 update - but there are a lot more) AND some patches don't even load because they look for the wrong mic position.
> 
> ...



OK, I will pass this on.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2012)

R_FER @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> I payed a little less for HOW (I got the discount because I own HS and HB), but like I said, we can only use like 30% of the library.



Ouch :shock:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 30, 2012)

jamwerks @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> R_FER @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I payed a little less for HOW (I got the discount because I own HS and HB), but like I said, we can only use like 30% of the library.
> ...



i will only point out that that is his opinion, not necessarily the same conclusion you or anyone else may reach.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 30, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> i will only point out that that is his opinion, not necessarily the same conclusion you or anyone else may reach.


Maybe so, maybe not. However, see for yourself what the creator of this library is currently up to, and draw your own conclusions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpa8c4kT760

Is that Nick in the music video? Reminds me a bit of Northern Exposure (for those that remember). Nick sure has a great sense of humor in both the best and worst of times. >8o


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 30, 2012)

synergy543 @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > i will only point out that that is his opinion, not necessarily the same conclusion you or anyone else may reach.
> ...



Stay tuned for some news in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2012)

synergy543 @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> what the creator of this library is currently up to, and draw your own conclusions.


Some great writing in there. And I recognize the Hollywood Brass (hope that was done with a paid copy of the library :mrgreen: )


----------



## R_FER (Oct 6, 2012)

Another week has gone and we have the same old broken Gold version of HOW!

Besides everything I said above some legato transitions really bother me... they are too loud.


----------



## devastat (Oct 7, 2012)

R_FER @ Sun Oct 07 said:


> Besides everything I said above some legato transitions really bother me... they are too loud.



I fully agree with this, the legato transitions on HOW needs to be worked on. However, the biggest problem I have with this library is the fact that majority of the patches aren't suitable for faster legato lines.


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 7, 2012)

devastat @ Sun Oct 07 said:


> I fully agree with this, the legato transitions on HOW needs to be worked on. However, the biggest problem I have with this library is the fact that majority of the patches aren't suitable for faster legato lines.



I actually haven't noticed a problem with that myself, but I haven't really thrown the library through a really hardcore piece yet either. Did you try using the playable runs patches for the really quick stuff?

The legato transitions absolutely need to be fixed ASAP. On some instruments it's actually better to just use a sustain patch because the transitions don't even match the sustained note. I'm sure they will fix it though. They aren't going to leave us with it like this right? 

...right?

:D


----------



## devastat (Oct 7, 2012)

midi_controller @ Sun Oct 07 said:


> I actually haven't noticed a problem with that myself, but I haven't really thrown the library through a really hardcore piece yet either. Did you try using the playable runs patches for the really quick stuff?



I don't mean anything quick really. My experience with HOW is that it sounds nice for slow legato lines, and as soon as you start to play a little bit faster it starts to sound synthetic, like can be heard on the official HOW video.


----------



## alligatorlizard (Oct 8, 2012)

First off, I don't own HOW, not even tried it. However I do own HS & HB, and am in the market for some new winds, hence why I clicked on this thread, and why I feel justified in chiming in here.

I wasn't particularly surprised to read a litany of complaints about sloppy programming, inconsistencies, and unusable patches (after all, I own HS...) but I just don't get why EW don't replace or at least bolster their progamming team. Can't be lack of money, or lack of complaints - what's left, obstinacy? 

The sound of their libraries is always great, but the day has come where I'm happy to ignore one of their major releases out of hand. Based on experience with HS (and to a less extent HB where to be fair the programming was much more consistent) I have no reason not to believe the feedback I'm reading here about HOW. And seeing as no more updates seem to be forthcoming for HS, good luck with anything but superficial fixes for HOW.

I just don't get it - why won't they take on board the complaint that their programming just isn't up to scratch? Aarghh!!! Why??


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 8, 2012)

alligatorlizard @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> I just don't get it - why won't they take on board the complaint that their programming just isn't up to scratch? Aarghh!!! Why??



I have to agree. It's very strange to me that there are STILL problems with certain patches of HS, considering how long it's been out. How hard can it be to fix them? Do we have to wait until Play Pro comes out to fix them ourselves, that is if it ever comes out?

I'm not trying to hate on EW or anything, after all the Hollywood series is pretty much the main bulk of my template now. I just don't want EW to give up on these products before they are everything they can be, and in the case of HS and HB, they are already SO CLOSE!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been told to tell you : "If people have suggestions about our products, or need tech support, they should go through the normal channels".


----------



## Dick the Flick (Oct 8, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Stay tuned for some news in a couple of weeks.



With a bit of luck perhaps Jay really does have some great news guys? I can't imagine after all the pain witnessed here, that such a successful company as EW won't be trying to turn all this around. 

Let's all wish them well and sit tight, hoping that Jay really can come back soon with some good news.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 8, 2012)

alligatorlizard @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> I just don't get it - why won't they take on board the complaint that their programming just isn't up to scratch? Aarghh!!! Why??



-- Business vs Passion --

Well, from a business point of view, they have gotten away with it in the past due to the lack of competition. HS & HB were the best (imo) available sound-wise when they came out, so we just put up with the short-comings. And they pre-sold HOW (with a good bit of dishonesty imo) surfing on those prior successes.

IMO this lack of passion on the part of EW owners, keeps them from spending the $200k (my estimation) needed to bring Play up to par, and edit correctly their libraries.

I own 4 big EW products, and was one who wrote and insisted the they do a percussion library, adoring the sound of that studio. But unless EW does a 180 degree change is direction, I don't see myself buying their stuff again.

Fortunately, there are now competitors who are in the "busniess", but clearly doing it out of passion. The passion that pushes to go the extra mile "just because".


----------



## R_FER (Oct 8, 2012)

Latest Hollywood Strings Gold Update: Nov 08, 2011

Latest Hollywood Brass Gold Update: Jan 30, 2012

Latest Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds Gold Update: none

When you enter SOL forum you see complaints all over. And sometimes somebody from EW replies like that: "These have been reported to be fixed for a future (product name) update."

That's not the kind of commitment I'd expect for products that costed these much. I mean, HS without an update for almost an year? And HB like 10 months? How long do we have wait to use more than 30% of HOW?


----------



## Dick the Flick (Oct 8, 2012)

But surely Jamwerks we should be willing them on to turn this around and make a great success out of HW, not as many seem to be here willing them to failure. 

HS and HB were I'm sure born out of passion ........ I for one, wish them well and hope the wind soon whips up behind their backs, propelling them forward from the negativeness and frustration many seem to feel here.


----------



## R_FER (Oct 8, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> I have been told to tell you : "If people have suggestions about our products, or need tech support, they should go through the normal channels".



I'm sorry Jay, but I already posted on SOL forum and openned support cases (by the way under item there's no option for HOW yet) and got no replies.

Definitely, there's something wrong going on.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 8, 2012)

HS and HB haven't been updated because they were buried releasing HOW.

HOW isn't being updated at the moment because they're buried in releasing Play 4.

HOW won't be updated anytime soon because they will be buried in releasing HOP.

Am I wrong?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 8, 2012)

Dick the Flick @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> But surely Jamwerks we should be willing them on to turn this around and make a great success out of HW, not as many seem to be here willing them to failure....



If it's all about business (as it would seem), their prosperity depends only on their own actions. Would CS, OT, or 8dio still be in business if they promised the world, and then put out a half-ass product like HOW?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 8, 2012)

R_FER @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Oct 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been told to tell you : "If people have suggestions about our products, or need tech support, they should go through the normal channels".
> ...



You know the old saying about how God listens to all prayers but sometimes the answer is no? 

Just because there is no reply does not mean they did not see it and take note of it. But if is a showstopper as opposed to some annoyingly bad patches, you can always email me and I will try to get you help, as you know.

I think even my detractors on this forum will concede that when they send me something I am diligent about trying to get them help.


----------



## R_FER (Oct 8, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> R_FER @ Mon Oct 08 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Mon Oct 08 said:
> ...



Thanks Jay!

In the past you really helped me. I can't complain about anything.

But it would be good if we had some feedback. Like: we are still working on that, but there are some issues we couldn't solve yet. Or better: in one or two weeks will be releasing an update for HOW Gold, stay tuned.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 8, 2012)

R_FER @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Oct 08 said:
> 
> 
> > R_FER @ Mon Oct 08 said:
> ...



I hear you. All I can say is that as soon as I know, you will know.


----------



## R_FER (Oct 22, 2012)

So, any news Jay?

I'm starting to get pretty angry... maybe sometime I'll turn green.

Look the message I just poted on SOL



> It doesnt't matter how many +1 we put here, EW doesn't seem to be interested in improving (or should I say fixing) HOW.
> 
> Let me ask you: how many of you received the product for free?? I have paid a good amount of money to have it WORKING.
> 
> ...


----------



## UDun (Oct 22, 2012)

I am using HOW but there are still some major issues.

I never had any complain about Play and I really like their librairies. But I have to admit that I am changing my mind.

I realized that when I posted on their forum a message asking for an update regarding the next HOW patch. I gave lots of details with audio extracts (actually I did the unit testing they never did). The thread was immediately deleted like if it was not good to remind everyone that they are still some major issues in a library released two months ago (clarinet, bass clarinet... legato patch not useable). I am definitely not happy with the support for this library.

I also applied to be a Play beta tester but I never had any feedback, just saying thank you but you have not been selected. I think we should stop helping a company that already earns a lot of money. I am wasting my time to help them making better products.

I now just want to have the quality product I paid for. I don't care about their internal issues, I just want them to be serious and professionnal.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 23, 2012)

UDun @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> ...I posted on their forum a message asking for an update regarding the next HOW patch. I gave lots of details with audio extracts (actually I did the unit testing they never did). The thread was immediately deleted....



This is totally unacceptable. I can't even imagine who at EW could be stupid enough (I choose my words) to carry-on this kind of corporate behavior. Has anyone there ever taken Business strategy 101?

I suggest that EW declare their intensions with HOW. And if these are not acceptable or if they then don't respect their engagements, we should soon put together a group refund request.

I had strongly requested a percussion & harp library, because I love the sound of that room and S Murphy makes it sound great. But if you guys having started yet, it would probably be better that you drop it.


----------



## dradan (Oct 23, 2012)

jamwerks @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> UDun @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I posted on their forum a message asking for an update regarding the next HOW patch. I gave lots of details with audio extracts (actually I did the unit testing they never did). The thread was immediately deleted....
> ...



And even after this people will continue to preorder stuff without even hearing one demo and support this kind of behavior..so I guess you get what you deserve. You can't even ask a question about product you bought? 

Many people are apparently OK with it and have money burning a hole in their pocket, I suppose..


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2012)

I have pointed EW specifically to that thread on SOL. Perhaps Admin will comment, I don't know.


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 23, 2012)

jamwerks @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> UDun @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I posted on their forum a message asking for an update regarding the next HOW patch. I gave lots of details with audio extracts (actually I did the unit testing they never did). The thread was immediately deleted....
> ...



The Admin, whoever he is.... No comment


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2012)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> jamwerks @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> > UDun @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> ...



It's only 8:30 in the morning here in LA, Dan-Jay. Admin is probably having his morning coffee at home.


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 23, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Oct 24 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> > jamwerks @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> ...



Nar man. The Admin is always watching. Always trolling :D


----------



## UDun (Oct 23, 2012)

Apologies. I did a full search again on the forum today and finally found the topic. It has been moved to the support section. So if you are not logged in, you can't see it obviously.

I don't want to blame EW for that. I mean it is ok to move a topic.

Nevertheless, my topic is 1 month old now. And still no communication from EW regarding those issues...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2012)

Doug answered on the SOL forum:

Hi all,

This topic was just brought to my attention. Rap (and others), you will have a fix for the Gold loading problem by this time next week, and I'll work with my programming team after that to see if we can improve the other issues you raised.

- DR


----------



## R_FER (Oct 23, 2012)

Just to be fair: Doug Rogers replied my message and said that the update that adresses wrong mic position load in Gold version will be released next week.


----------



## R_FER (Oct 23, 2012)

One minute before me, Jay!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 23, 2012)

I watched Ed Shearmur's live demo of this library and it scared me away. The winds sounded like they were coming out of a Roland U 20. Okay, that's an exaggeration but they didn't sound very convincing. Enjoy his music but his demo skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 24, 2012)

The gold update is up. It fixes the incorrect default mic issue.
http://www.soundsonline.com/Support


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 24, 2012)

dcoscina @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> I watched Ed Shearmur's live demo of this library and it scared me away. The winds sounded like they were coming out of a Roland U 20. Okay, that's an exaggeration but they didn't sound very convincing. Enjoy his music but his demo skills leave a lot to be desired.



It was the first time Ed ever did something like that. A little grace, please.


----------



## Niah (Oct 25, 2012)

Peter Alexander @ Wed Oct 24 said:


> dcoscina @ Tue Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched Ed Shearmur's live demo of this library and it scared me away. The winds sounded like they were coming out of a Roland U 20. Okay, that's an exaggeration but they didn't sound very convincing. Enjoy his music but his demo skills leave a lot to be desired.
> ...



Then probably isn't a good idea to bring a first timer into this. I mean that is if you want your product to be faithfully represented.

Now for Ed Shearmur in all of his glory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0OHfBGtNEY

aaah yes that's a lot better o=<


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 25, 2012)

I will only point out that there were people on other forums who thought what Ed demonstrated sounded great and a lot of copies of HOW were sold as a result, which is of course, the purpose of such a demo.

It doesn't make them right and others who disagree wrong, but the reverse also applies.


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2012)

I dont think its Eds fault....


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 25, 2012)

While we're on all things EW... what's the deal with Nick P? Is he officially back in? Is it EW or EWQL now? Are he and Thomas working on HOW again now? Does the NFR / no commercial use thing still apply? And what does the sum of the square of two sides of a triangle equal again?

I feel rather lost at sea...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 25, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> While we're on all things EW... what's the deal with Nick P? Is he officially back in? Is it EW or EWQL now? Are he and Thomas working on HOW again now? Does the NFR / no commercial use thing still apply? And what does the sum of the square of two sides of a triangle equal again?
> 
> I feel rather lost at sea...



Get a sextant...


----------



## mark812 (Oct 25, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> While we're on all things EW... what's the deal with Nick P? Is he officially back in? Is it EW or EWQL now? Are he and Thomas working on HOW again now? Does the NFR / no commercial use thing still apply? And what does the sum of the square of two sides of a triangle equal again?
> 
> I feel rather lost at sea...



Maybe you should ask on their forum. :lol:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 25, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> > While we're on all things EW... what's the deal with Nick P? Is he officially back in? Is it EW or EWQL now? Are he and Thomas working on HOW again now? Does the NFR / no commercial use thing still apply? And what does the sum of the square of two sides of a triangle equal again?
> ...



/\~O


----------

